
How to work from home without going insane (purple monkey dishwasher) - tate
http://blog.davidtate.org/2011/09/how-to-work-from-home-without-going-insane-purple-monkey-dishwasher/
======
jroseattle
I've worked from my home office for the past few years, and I've figured out
it's the ideal solution for my work pattern.

I have a good work ethic, and stay very productive (better than when I'm in a
client's offices.) And IM is a life-saver with the teams I'm on.

The biggest challenge to transitioning to WFH was not the kids. They respect
my office as a workspace and really go out of their way not to interrupt me.

No, the biggest challenge was my wife. It took over a year -- a YEAR -- for
her to recognize that I was working. For the longest time, I was "playing on
my computer" or "surfing the Internet" or whatever the daily description might
entail.

One day, she emotionally finally reached a conclusion: "I simply cannot count
on you as being available to take care of things here at home while you're
working." Bingo!

And that was the crux of it -- working at home didn't mean working while
living life at home, it meant physically working from home. I explained how I
was mentally at work, and not at home. As soon as she accepted the fact that I
was earning a living while still being in our home, everything fell into
place.

~~~
maximusprime
For me it's the opposite. Home life comes first, and work is a secondary
thing. If my wife needs some help, or the kids want me to play with them on
the wii, I usually do. If there's an 'emergency' at work, say a server has
blown up or something, then sure, I lock myself away for a bit until it's
fixed.

Work will still be there when they're in bed.

I'm not suggesting that either way is right, but just that those are my
priorities and they work for me.

Also it may have some to do with my own ways of working - I intersperse work
with playing games, browsing the net, doing DIY, playing games with kids,
walking the dog etc. I don't have any "work" or "non work" times really (Or an
office - I usually work on the sofa in the living room). When I get stuck on
work I might play a game on the Wii, and solve the problem while I'm racing
round a mario cart track. It works for me, but quite possibly not others...

~~~
jroseattle
Yeah, finding the balance takes skill as well. When I enter my office, I'm in
work mode. When I step out, I'm in home mode. Very important to keep that
consistent, for everyone involved. My office may mean work, but I take pains
to ensure that I don't impose on the household.

I work on different projects for various clients, so my time demands aren't
always consistent but I often need to stay heads-down for extended times.

Very cool your time commitments permit you to jump in/out. My output would
suffer, and I need the isolation to focus, so that environment wouldn't work
well for me. But that's the key -- finding how it works for one's self and
family is the correct answer, though results may vary from person to person.

------
user24
Been working from home for two years solidly now. A _lot_ of what's in this
article is true. I used to have whole days when I don't leave my chair, let
alone the house. Now I make an effort to at least walk around the block before
work.

The points about planning are very well made; it's vital to keep yourself
aware of what you're doing.

But you do need to work hard at not losing it. I've lost days to multiplayer 8
ball pool on miniclip (I'm like a sniper on that thing). Right now I've been
wearing these clothes all week (but I did have a shower yesterday!). It's
difficult when there are other people around - my wife used to get in from
work at 5 and start chatting to me and I had to continually remind her that I
don't finish till 5.30. I miss fresh air, and I miss talking to people, even
though I'm something of a recluse.

It can be hugely fun though! You get a massive amount of control over your
workflow, and you get as big a desk as you can fit in your room. Right now I
have a shelf unit filled with toy robots in front of me! I voice-skype with my
boss almost every day, and we chat on skype all the time. I don't have to
worry about taking a few minutes off to pop to the post office or whatever. I
save time by not having any traveling time, and I get to make the joke that I
walk to work every day!

So in terms of the effects on you personally, yes it can be depressing, but it
can also be fun, especially if you manage yourself.

In terms of how it affects your work, we have found that we miss the little
'pondering' conversations by the proverbial water cooler. If I have a problem
I'm working on and it gets too much and I want to take a break, I sit at my
desk, at home, either tweeting or just thinking to myself. If was at work I
might wander over to my boss's desk and start chatting about that product idea
we had last week, so it's worth trying to build in some mechanisms to replace
those kind of chats between you and your co-workers.

------
tucaz
I have been doing this for almost 3 years now and I surely agree that work
from home is at the same time the best and worst in the world.

Its very nice because, as you said, you control everything. However it is also
very bad because you do not have enough contact with other humans.

And I'm not saying this because there no one to chit-chat, but because there
is no one to talk about work. As a developer, getting input from others, even
if they tell you that what you are doing sucks or does not worth it, is very
important because a) In case they say bad things it can help you improve it
and b) If they are wrong, it reassures you of what you are doing, giving you
confidence. When you do not have anyone to share work with, you can get stuck
for hours even if you are writing the best code of your life.

Regarding interruptions I think I learned how to deal with them. I try not to
fight myself so if I want to go watch some series or do some other stuff, I
just do it. When I need to deliver something my brain naturally does not make
me want do other stuff than work so I gave up trying to control this. Instead
I use the energy that I get from not fighting my body in work when I really
need to do it.

~~~
mzarate06
Well stated. I tend to look at it in a similar way, but phrased differently:
When you decide to work from home vs. in an office, neither is better or
worse, you're simply trading one set of problems for another.

For example, you brought up lack of human contact, and I sympathize. Team
interaction was huge for me when I worked in an office, and I didn't realize
how much I took it for granted until I started working from home. When you
trade that for the solitude and separation that comes with working from home,
things get lonely fast. However, when I really need to get work done, the
solitude is a huge net positive.

I've experienced many other this-for-that trade offs, but the social loss is
one that I identify with the most. I think software developers have a
stereotype of sitting in front of a computer and writing code all day, mostly
in isolation. That may be true to a varying degree, but I think the social
aspects of software development are underrated, and working from home has
helped me realize that.

~~~
tucaz
I think this is the key. I tried almost all work models (partially remote,
full remote, office work and so on) and found that each of then has pros and
cons and the secret is to find which one offers you the most pain solvers and
which offers the problems you can live with.

Personally I find much more value in not being disturbed all the time and
avoid the harassment that work in an office can bring to your life. On the
other side, even if it´s harder to do tech work on my own I think I prefer
this to having to waste time commuting and get caught in middle of
unproductive conversations all the time.

------
king_magic
I've personally found that I do not enjoy working from home. I think he hits
the nail on the head with the "Crippling Depression" part. As a software
engineer, I do my best work alone, in my head, but I need real-life
interaction with my team for my work to feel meaningful.

~~~
hugh3
I notice that most of the people in this thread talking about how they _do_
successfully work from home talk about their wives and children.

Living alone _and_ working alone sounds like a recipe for insanity. You've
gotta have _some_ time with other people, regardless of how much of an
introvert you may be.

~~~
dangrossman
I've worked at home and lived alone for the past 5 years or so. I was still in
college until a year and a half ago, so the lectures provided some
socialization back then.

I don't think I've gone insane quite yet ;) Lots of IM and regularly making
excuses to go be around people (meetup groups, running errands, working
somewhere with people for a while) seems to be working for now.

------
bencpeters
I've been working from home for about 6 months now, and relate to a lot of
what's in this article. The scheduling can be super tough - it's way to easy
to get distracted on the internet and blow an entire morning doing absolutely
nothing.

Overall, the thing that I think has kept me both productive and sane is
working hard to have external passions. For me, it's outdoor sports like rock
climbing and mountain biking, and if you just decide that you're going to get
out for a few hours every day and do some non-work thing that you love, then
you have a justification for being productive during the portion of the day
that you are actually working. I also find that doing these sports brings me
into contact with other people beyond my girlfriend and house mate, which is
definitely a very appreciated bonus after being cooped up in the house by
yourself for so many hours a week.

~~~
jiggy2011
Yes for sure, try and at least get lunch with someone a few times a week and
have a hobby of somekind.

Working from home can absolutely destroy your social skills, especially if you
end up working at weird hours. When you do go and meet people you can
sometimes realise that you have absolutely nothing interesting to talk about
because all you have done for the last month is sit in your house in front of
your computer either working or trying to work.

------
GBKS
Just like moving out of your parents house, working from home is a big step
towards autonomy. Less externally imposed structures and rules, and people to
keep you (un)focused means you need to create your own system that works for
your personality, goals and context. Definitely something to get used to.

Monthly/weekly/daily goals across some main areas of work (planning,
production, strategy, promotion, etc) has been a super big help for me.

The biggest help for me is to have very specific overall goals to achieve.
Being laser-focused on those makes a big difference towards making the small
decisions that take you forward and keep you focused.

------
cageface
I've been working from hotels in Europe and Asia for almost a year now. The
freedom is exhilarating and terrifying at the same time. The best days are
those when I somehow manage to write something in a day that would have taken
me weeks of wading through office politics. The worst days are those when I
feel like I haven't accomplished anything and can't stop thinking that
nobody's holding a paycheck out for me at the end of the month.

~~~
toumhi
working from hotels for a year? wow, i'm impressed. I did travel/work for 5
months this year (Southeast Asia), and welcomed very much to stay at an
apartment for 1 month (in Vietnam).

Don't you feel lonely/unmotivated to do it that way? IMO hotels are not very
conducive for creativity, and the quest to find a connection every day was a
bit tiring at times. Something I missed was not getting to know other people
doing the same thing. I could not imagine doing it on the long term.

On the other hand, it's great to just be able to do that and work from a
totally different country for some time, and doing a bit of travelling :-) I
just imagined it could be a sustainable lifestyle for me, but it was not.

~~~
sebilasse
i did the same for 10months. i basically move from city to city (different
areas if it's a big city) every few weeks. If you stay at one place for 2-3
weeks you quickly learn where there's wifi.

Staying at serviced appartment type of places makes you feel like home (a
kitchen in your hotel room has a lot of value even though you never use it.
but you could).

It helps if you're not the most talkative person.

~~~
cageface
_a kitchen in your hotel room has a lot of value even though you never use it_

I couldn't believe how much being able to make my own cup of tea in the
morning makes a place feel more like home.

------
massarog
I've been working from home for the past 2 years. It's always funny how
friends say "you're so lucky you get to work from home while I have to go to
work". Truth is, most would never be able to make it through the 'work at
home' life because they would become so distracted and bored with the freedom
that it gives you. The one thing that keeps me on task is this: Exercise. I
usually work anywhere from 10am-530pm, then I get up and go to the gym for 1.5
hours. I'll then come home, eat dinner, shower, and relax on the couch while
casually working. If you work from home, be sure to get out every once in a
while or you're going to quickly hate it.

------
holdenc
Working from home in a foreign country for two years now. Biggest takeaways:

\- Working from home on my own projects is much more fulfilling than working
on someone else's.

\- No matter how much money you earn, most people assume that people working
from are barely scraping by, or somehow non-ambitious.

------
jiggy2011
I work from home mainly and the freedom is a big plus as well as the saved
money on commutes.

If anyone else is thinking of doing this though I would recommend making sure
you have a room somewhere that you can use almost exclusively for work.

I live in a small house and share with people who are unemployed and since my
bedroom is not big enough to fit a desk and a computer I end up having to work
in what is basically a communal area of the house and also on the path to the
kitchen.

We have a sort of agreement that they will try and give me some space but
having people walking to and fro behind me whenever they need to get to the
kitchen or coming through 'just to quickly ask me something' is cancer to
productivity since they will always interrupt you when your in 'the zone',
they don't really understand that 10 seconds of disturbance probably costs me
20 minutes of work on average.

This can also put stresses on your personal relationships since it's easy to
be pretty short with people when they disturb you.

------
OstiaAntica
I have a dog, which is great. Dogs are pretty good company, and it forces you
to go for walks every 4 hours or so.

~~~
olofsj
I have to agree. Though interrupting what you're doing and dragging yourself
outside can sometimes feel bad, when you get back in again your head is
usually much clearer and you're much more productive then if you just stayed
indoors.

I've also found that the small conversations with fellow dog-owners you meet
on the walks can substitute a little for the water cooler interactions in a
normal work place.

------
mountaineer
I'm 4 months into my second working from home experience. First time I was in
a room on the main floor with french doors right by the front door and in
constant view of wife and kids. This time I'm in a basement, out of view, so
that's helped maintain separation.

If you have kids, I came up with "Ticket Time" to help assuage the guilt over
not hanging out with your kids while working and give them something to look
forward to so they don't wander downstairs on a whim. It works best in the
summer when they're not in school.

The kids get a playing card in the morning and they can use it to come down
and spend 5 minutes with me. We'll throw or kick a ball around, play a quick
game of UNO or something like that. They love it and its fun for me to have
some time with them that I wouldn't have in the office.

------
DEinspanjer
I've found that being in IRC with teammates and attending meetings using a
video conference solution are key components to my mental health while working
from home.

I work on the east coast for a west coast company, and that means that
scheduling is a constant problem for me. Some people in the office are most
productive in the last couple of hours of the core work day (i.e. 3 to 5) and
that is tough for me because I'm trying to have dinner with my family and get
kids ready for bed.

The wife and kids all understand that when I am in my office I am "at work"
and interruptions are considered just as if they were asking me to take time
from the office and come back home.

The biggest challenge for me when I was shifting into this method of work is
the fact that work is always just a few steps away. When you are passionate
about your work and job, your brain doesn't stop working just because you
aren't at your desk anymore. When a great idea comes to you or you remember
something that you really need to schedule or write down, it is very easy to
say, "I'll be right back" and suddenly lose an hour or two of your free time.
I won't say I have conquered this challenge yet (my wife would scoff so loud I
think HN might actually pick it up and post it as a reply), but being aware of
it is the critical part. When you are about to say, "I'll be right back",
think about what the ramifications would be if you were gone for over an hour.

------
Caballera
I love working from home, I'm only in the office one week out of every 3 the
rest of the time I'm at home working. My fellow employees and I actually find
ways we can work from home when we're 'suppose' to be in the office.

I love being able to use my own equipment, being comfortable, not being
interrupted by the constant office noises and being able to do whatever I
want. Plus the time saved on not having to commute I can work overtime and
make more money.

In the office I have to use their desk, their chair, their shitty monitor. At
home I can use all my own equipment, everything is there and everything works.
I can take breaks at my leisure and because I'm more productive I can play
games, or watch some TV, or go out for a 20 minute walk.

I also save 4 hours a day on commuting while working from home. Time which can
then be spent either working extra, for more money, doing things around my
apartment, hanging out with my wife.

After 3 1/2 years of working from home my wife doesn't bother me, or at the
very least, she knows when I can be bothered. It's about setting boundaries. I
also work with a partner who's also working at home who I can talk to and get
assistance from.

I'm sure it all depends on what kind of job you are doing, I provide tech
support to customers all around the world. Somedays it can be really busy and
some days it can be extremely slow.

------
ofca
A piece of advice that works for me - when you can, change things up by
changing your workplace. Once or twice a week, grab your laptop and go working
somewhere outside your normal, work environment (like library or college
campus) and work from there. Even if you stay as little as few hours, youll be
amazed at how refreshing that is and how your creativity and productivity will
increase.

------
dennish00a
It is interesting...I had never heard of the Pomodoro technique but
independently developed a method in which each "work unit" is: 25 minutes. I
wonder how many others have also concluded that 25 minutes is short enough not
to be scary (if you have to _force_ yourself to do it) but long enough to get
something done.

~~~
toumhi
For me 25 minutes are too short - you just get into something and it's time
for the pause - especially for programming I think you need longer time
periods.

When doing the pomodoro technique I usually go for 45 minutes work units + 10
minutes break. That way you get longer focus and when you take a break it's a
real break (so you can get out and walk for a bit for example).

~~~
potomak
Well, you can simply do 2 pomodoros without having the break.

------
leeHS
Purple Monkey Dishwasher!!!! I've said these words to the most die-hard
Simpson fans and they look at me like I'm from outer-space! It's my favourite
line, but this is the first time I've ever seen anyone quote it besides
myself.

Sorry, I realize this doesn't really advance the discussion.

------
ed209
I've worked from home since 2003. I really enjoy it, especially now that I
have a little girl.

Unfortunately, the added focus you get from working in an office is lost to
possibility of being able to do anything anytime. And what's bad about that,
is that you tell yourself on certain tasks that "you can do it anytime, and
I'll just post to HN now".

An ordered todo list is the most important tool you have when working from
home.

Also, a gratuitous link to an image of my home office <http://bit.ly/sItzcW>

~~~
dpcan
I've done the same. Been at home since 2001 and now I'm even using a mini
white board to create a list of things to do before 2pm. Some of those things
are on the master to-do list, others are just the things off the top of my
head, but if I set a mid-day deadline, there's hope that all will get
finished.

~~~
ed209
I got myself a magnetic whiteboard and some magnetic A4 sheets that I cut into
strips. Each one has a to-do on it so I can change the order / move them
around easily.

I like the idea of doing the tasks before 2pm. Might try that.

------
nodata
In case anyone is wondering why the words "Purple monkey dishwasher" is in the
title, it's apparently from The Simpsons:

Bart: [walking up] Now for Operation Strike-Make-Go-Longer. [to teacher] You
know, I heard Skinner say the teachers will crack any minute.

[the teachers whisper it forward through the line]

Teacher: [to Edna] Skinner said the teachers will crack any minute purple
monkey dishwasher.

Edna: Well! We'll show him, especially for that "purple monkey dishwasher"
remark.

[everyone shouts their assent]

------
luke_osu
I have worked from home since early this year, and it has definitely been up
and down for me. I can relate to the author with the wife and kids situation,
but I have learned to cope with that pretty well. My wife generally respects
my space and the kids are getting better. One downside to being home all the
time is that my kids think I work all the time now, even tho I am always
around. Out of sight, out of mind.

For me the social piece was the hardest part. Luckily for me there are a
couple of co-working places that I hit up once or twice a week. I try to
schedule coffee or lunch as much as possible with people I know, and don't
know. I also do the occasional coffee shop session, but I can't stay there too
long b/c their chairs usually suck.

So I would recommend that people try to network more. Get out of the house. Go
do some co-working. You will find that you are not alone on an island, and
that really helps.

------
cmars
I work from home now, I could go take a walk - right now! I work from home
now, I could ride a bike - right now!

Then freaking do it and return to your work with new vigor.

Stop feeling guilty about it. This always makes you more productive. If you
were stuck in a cube you'd just be miserable and reading reddit anyway, or
you'd walk around the campus. No different.

------
johnnyjustice
Yay for the mention of the Pomodoro Method, it is quite effective and has
gotten me through college.

Your reasoning however for learning to be interrupted in our life, is
something I am not necesarily sure about. Are humans just simply bad at long
stretches of focus? I am not sure but i am and thats why I use the pomodoro.

~~~
DEinspanjer
How do you implement it? Paper+Timer or electronic?

~~~
countersixte
<http://tomatoes.heroku.com/> is my preferred tool

~~~
potomak
I'm happy to hear it, just one more info about Tomatoes: it's free software
and you can get its source at <http://github.com/potomak/tomatoes>

------
iamben
Without sounding completely mental, Twitter has been my work from home saviour
this time around.

I worked from home a fair few years back, and by the time my housemate came
home, I was bouncing off the walls with the excitement of someone to talk to.
He, who had been in the office all day, just wanted to watch TV and talk to
no-one.

I started working from home again earlier this year, this time with Twitter in
my life. Twitter/Tweetdeck provides the perfect office banter for me. My
friends chat, I join in if I want to. Industry contacts and peers discuss
worky stuff - not only do I get to interact with them, but it also means I
don't fall behind with what's happening.

I do still find I need to pencil 'go outside' into my diary every day,
though...

------
markusn
Just wanted to mention one thing: it is important to train your partner to let
you work. It is equally or even more important to get out of work mode at
certain times. I had to realize for myself that on days where my perceived
productivity wasn't great or nonexistent at all, I reacted unnecessarily harsh
to requests to help at ANY given time, because you know I wasn't finished with
my work, I already made dinner, so my family duties are met, etc. The thing
is, we never are done, right? Letting the financial pressure of working
independently combined with the stress of feeling not having achieved anything
that day sip into your relationship can be very stressful to it

------
alexwolfe
Btw, I've been using this app for my mac to implement the Pomodoro technique
(didn't know it was called that though)

<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/breaktime/id427475982?mt=12>

~~~
caw
There's an open source Pomodoro app. It's on the (mac) app store for $1.99ish
but if you search on the developer's website there's a github link where you
can download the app if you want to compile it yourself.

~~~
potomak
I had the same problem and I ended up to build a simple web based pomodoro
timer and time tracker called Tomatoes.

You can use it for free at <http://tomatoes.heroku.com> and get its source
code at <http://github.com/potomak/tomatoes>

------
hn_reader
I work from home part time and while I appreciate having that option, I do
find there are negatives. Other than missing basic human interaction, there's
something to be said about the chance encounter with a co-workers in the
hallway that leads to an idea or being able to pop by someone's office to
discuss a problem. I also find that face-to-face communication is a higher
bandwidth medium than phone/IM chat.

------
dsr_
I'm more productive when I work from home. I am more responsive to my
coworkers when I work in the office. Both of these things are valuable.

I could probably be about as productive as I am at home if I shut the door to
my office. I suspect I wouldn't get much more responsive than I am at home,
though.

------
alexwolfe
A lot of truths in this article. Thanks for sharing, at the very least it
makes me feel sane for feeling like I'm going to go insane working at home all
the time. Cheers.

------
robyates
Why working from home is both awesome and horrible:
<http://theoatmeal.com/comics/working_home>

------
jockc
How did all you people find jobs that allow you to work from home? I would
love to try it, I just don't see many programmer jobs that allow this.

~~~
patio11
Stop calling yourself a programmer and looking at programmer jobs. If you're
creating value for a business, by and large _they'll deal_ with you not being
in the office every day.

About half of my consulting gigs are 100% remote and every other time I turn
down a full-time offer with "I'm flattered but enjoy living in Ogaki" I get
told "We could totally work with that."

------
dad
been working from home for most of the last 22 years. This was a good post and
much of it resonated. Wrote up a few "tips" and thoughts based on my
experiences working at home:
[http://geekanddad.wordpress.com/2011/11/11/working-at-
home-s...](http://geekanddad.wordpress.com/2011/11/11/working-at-home-some-
tips/)

------
Axsuul
The "please just go take a shower" hit home HARD

------
maximusprime
I've worked from home on and off for the last 10 years. The best bit for me is
definitely the freedom and watching your kids grow up.

I'm currently working on the sofa, dog curled up by my feet, watching TV :)
Most days I take a bath at 2pm. Rock n roll!

(Funny sketch about working from home. Don't click if you get easily offended
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co_DNpTMKXk> )

~~~
philbarr
I love that sketch! :)

The only problem is, now I'm working from home full time, my friends accuse me
of that all the time...

------
freemarketteddy
Well I plan to spend a lifetime working from home....Here are my ideas.

a) First and foremost....I will make it a point to go to places where I meet
people....Some such places can be gym,yoga classes,bars/clubs if I am single.

b) I will travel as much as possible....How I see it,there is actually some
productivity to be gained from working on your friends couch in miami for a
month.

c) Be much much more efficient.The shackles of bureaucracy are not holding me
back anymore.There is no reason I should not be able to produce 10 times as
much than some average kid at xyz corp.10 times is actually a pretty modest
goal.

d) Music,Adderall and daily exercise to increase focus.

e) Occasional mary jane sessions with stoner friends to increase creativity.

But then maybe its easier said than done!...Any comments from people who are
already working from home independently?

~~~
skore
Yes: It IS easier said than done.

The one thing that I figured out and continue to figure out is that plans are
a completely different beast when self-employed, compared to your school years
or regular employment. The challenge to be not just responsible for turning
meaningful interest into work, but also creating that meaning in the first
place might not seem that significant, but it's an extremely tough thing.
Saying that you plan on being much, much more efficient is all fine and well,
but what if you don't actually now what to do with all that efficiency?

Also - not to be too patronizing on your personal choices, but you already
have two counts of drug use in your plans plus traveling, clubs, etc.. That
doesn't really sound like a plan for working, but one for not working (there
is also much /distraction/ to be gained from slouching on somebodies couch in
Miami for a month). That's fine and everything and it might help you keep your
balance, but you really don't have much of a plan for the actual work part.

~~~
freemarketteddy
Thanks for the advice!...I guess I do have a plan but lets see!

------
gcb
rule #0, never assume you can spend one weekend working on your car or bike if
you work from home.

it will drag over the week for sure, and will seem way too much more
fun/important than work.

my stories are from a younger me, but include:

taking the engine of a motorcycle (a vintage honda trail) out to take it to a
shop to redo some threads and get rid of an oil leak... ended up dismantling
the entire bike to re-paint it.

taking one sunday to fix the horn of a car (a vintage bmw e34)... ended up
dismantling the dashboard and rear firewall of engine compartment to fix/clean
all the A/C components

bought an old bicycle on craigslist (bike had some 12yr) to get in shape while
biking to work... ended up dismantling the whole thing and restoring it to
brand new state. I even opened up the derailleurs and freewheel to properly
restore it with original components.

------
diamondhead
I highly recommend working at a shared office such as Nextspace. I worked at
the SF office of Nextspace for 3 months to improve MultiplayerChess.com. It's
quite nice to be in an office with no co-workers or boss.

